# Gästepass gesucht



## Mahlzahn85 (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne mal in Diablo 3 reinschnuppern und bin deshalb auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass. 
Wäre großartig, falls jemand noch einen für mich übrig hat und mir entsprechend antwortet. 

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank,

Matze


----------

